# Overeem Vs. Rogers Officially For The Title



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

> With Alistair Overeem's return to Strikeforce still 6 weeks away, the promotion has made a decision about the heavyweight belt and the title will indeed be on the line when he faces Brett Rogers in St. Louis on May 15.
> 
> The news was confirmed to MMAWeekly.com by Strikeforce official Mike Afromowitz on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Source-http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=11089&zoneid=13


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

WTF?????

Rogers loses to Fedor and gets a title shot out of it?????

Strikeforce deserves this.....









Strikeforce HW belt has been treated like a joke but at least it is being defended, which it hasnt been in a long, long time. So there is a positive out of this.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

No there isn't. This is a a negative. Multiplied by 1 million. No logic in this move. We'll sign yuh Fedor but you gotta earn your shot...

This is, quite possibly, one of the most retarded ideas ever. No doubt Dana is going to hear about this and go apeshit on Strikeforce. Rightfully so too.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

smart business move by Coker as i predicted.

Rogers wins the belt and he will actually defend it and has more drawing power.

Overeem wins and life still sucks.

either way, make overroids defend.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Meh, i just want to see Overeem pass (or fail) a steroids test already.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Good. Having the champion fight non-title fights is retarded imo.

Especially when you've got a champ that hasn't defended the belt once in 2.5 years.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Alistair Overeem should have been stripped of the belt two years ago at least.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

The fact that Brett gets the Title shot BEFORE Fedor is completely stupid.... And sorry but if Brett wins and gets the title after losing to Fedor, its going to be the stupidest thing....

I dont see Brett vs Fedor AGAIN being a very big Draw.... I mean in reality ANY Fedor fight is a big Draw even if he was fighting someone on there Debut, but this whole thing is extremely amateur for SF to do, its just crap especially for how long we have to wait just to see a SF event....

I hope Dana sees this stupid Title fight and puts on a better card the same night, and kills SF so we can see fighters like Mousasi and Fedor fight real competition....


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> The fact that Brett gets the Title shot BEFORE Fedor is completely stupid.... And sorry but if Brett wins and gets the title after losing to Fedor, its going to be the stupidest thing....
> 
> I dont see Brett vs Fedor AGAIN being a very big Draw.... I mean in reality ANY Fedor fight is a big Draw even if he was fighting someone on there Debut, but this whole thing is extremely amateur for SF to do, its just crap especially for how long we have to wait just to see a SF event....
> 
> I hope Dana sees this stupid Title fight and puts on a better card the same night, and kills SF so we can see fighters like Mousasi and Fedor fight real competition....


Your last paragraph says it all.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It is good to hear that Overeem will be defending his title, but does Strikeforce have a ranking system at all. They are going to stay behind the UFC if they keep this up. Having a good crop of fighters is not enough. Have a ranking system, and don't let the promotion work for the fighters, the fighters work for the promotion.

All in all, it is a good thing that Overeem is coming back. It is just stupid to give Rogers a shot.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Yea, lets give a guy who just lost to Fedor a title shot now... sounds like a great idea... 

whatever, Overeem will prolly end up getting "hurt" and pull out of this fight because he won't pass the drug test...

I will be very surprised if this fight actually happens...


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Danomac said:


> No there isn't. This is a a negative. Multiplied by 1 million. No logic in this move. We'll sign yuh Fedor but you gotta earn your shot...
> 
> This is, quite possibly, one of the most retarded ideas ever. No doubt Dana is going to hear about this and go apeshit on Strikeforce. Rightfully so too.


but there is logic in having the champ not striped of his title after a two year hiatus and come back and fight a non-title match?





Machida Karate said:


> The fact that Brett gets the Title shot BEFORE Fedor is completely stupid.... And sorry but if Brett wins and gets the title after losing to Fedor, its going to be the stupidest thing....
> 
> I dont see Brett vs Fedor AGAIN being a very big Draw.... I mean in reality ANY Fedor fight is a big Draw even if he was fighting someone on there Debut, but this whole thing is extremely amateur for SF to do, its just crap especially for how long we have to wait just to see a SF event....
> 
> I hope Dana sees this stupid Title fight and puts on a better card the same night, and kills SF so we can see fighters like Mousasi and Fedor fight real competition....


well M-1 would rather fight barnett than overeem:sarcastic12:. in all honesty i think that might be even more retarded......overeem did not want to fight fedor on his first mma fight in years and wanted a lesser opponent. rogers arguably would have gotten the shot after his run before fedor anyway. if the fight was non title and overeem lost-then what? a champ who lost his first mma fight in two years?

let overeem lose and hype up the rematch for the title-if you think it wont be a bigger draw you are mistaken. title fights sell tickets and you already know Russian fans will tune in. American fans can get behind rogers or root against him and want to see him lose. at least he has some highlights and recent fights for fans to look at and strikeforce to use to promote.

great decision and probably the best decision considering the circumstances.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Have been pleased with Strikeforce thus far. Feel like they aren't trying to out do the UFC and put on good shows when they have them.

But this is pathetic. Not only do you have a HW champ that is on roids, hasn't defended the belt since winning it years ago, and fights in other promotions more than yours. But now you are giving a guy who just lost a title shot.

Classic.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

wait... overeem.. fighting...a legit fighter...


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> The fact that Brett gets the Title shot BEFORE Fedor is completely stupid.... And sorry but if Brett wins and gets the title after losing to Fedor, its going to be the stupidest thing....
> 
> I dont see Brett vs Fedor AGAIN being a very big Draw.... I mean in reality ANY Fedor fight is a big Draw even if he was fighting someone on there Debut, but this whole thing is extremely amateur for SF to do, its just crap especially for how long we have to wait just to see a SF event....
> 
> I hope Dana sees this stupid Title fight and puts on a better card the same night, and kills SF so we can see fighters like Mousasi and Fedor fight real competition....


i think rogers/fedor 2 would be a pretty good draw because it was a close fight until he landed that shot


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

I totally agree that it doesn't make sense to give a title shot to a guy coming off a loss.

Coker's decision to turn this into a title defense feels like he was compelled to react to the sheer success of the UFC heavyweight division especially after UFC 111.

...However, I can't help but be happy that we'll get to see Overeem vs Rogers, looking forward to the fight itself


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a feeling that fedor will be heading to the ufc very soon.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I have a feeling that fedor will be heading to the ufc very soon.


I don't know about this, but I think there must be some kind of contract negotiations going on here. Your two top heavyweights fight and then you give the title shot to the loser. This just makes no sense.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll be shocked if Overeem actually fights. If he does, then he should be able to put Rogers to sleep either by a KO or his wicked guillotine.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Champions fighting non title fights is a joke unless his opponents misses weight... IMO.

Glad it's for the belt. And glad that Rogers gets the chance... If there weren't so many issues with Fedor competing or not he may have been given an opportunity here... we don't really know what is going on behind the scenes here...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I cant wait for the return of Overeem, as for him fighting Rogers not Fedor, I can't imagine for a second that this is what SF wanted, but with all the trouble they have agreeing terms with Fedor and M-1 and can understand why this is, you can scoop all the blame on M-1 if you like but Fedor is his own man if he wanted to fight it would happen, M-1 are the scape goat.

My point is that if Fedor was to say to SF "I want the Title shot" then it would happen, there is more here than has been pusnlished I am willing to bet.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Im willing to bet fedor and dana/ufc are under going negotiations in secret. This bout makes no sense.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

NikosCC said:


> Source-http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=11089&zoneid=13


They've put on some good shows, and seemed to be doing a lot of right things, but I don't understand this one bit,unless they're expecting some fighters to leave.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Thelegend said:


> great decision and probably the best decision considering the circumstances.


How is this better than stripping Overeem and having Fedor fight Werdum (or even Rogers, or anyone) for the vacant title? If you are giving a title shot to a guy who is 0-1 in your organization you have a problem. SF has been doing well decision wise but lately they have just made horrible choices with their belts. Not stripping Overeem, title fights not the main event and then this. Ok we get it, your belts don't matter.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh well if they continue to have to play to M-1's demands and play their game the SF hw belt won't mean s**t. I just hope to see Fedor fight a couple more times.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Drogo said:


> How is this better than stripping Overeem and having Fedor fight Werdum (or even Rogers, or anyone) for the vacant title? If you are giving a title shot to a guy who is 0-1 in your organization you have a problem. SF has been doing well decision wise but lately they have just made horrible choices with their belts. Not stripping Overeem, title fights not the main event and then this. Ok we get it, your belts don't matter.


Brett Rogers is 2-1 in Strikeforce.

Brock Lesnar was 1-1 the UFC. When he challegend Couture for the title.


----------



## Pmaher424 (Mar 31, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Brett Rogers is 2-1 in Strikeforce.
> 
> Brock Lesnar was 1-1 the UFC. When he challegend Couture for the title.


He wasn't coming off a lose tho, no way does rogers deserve this fight


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Drogo said:


> How is this better than stripping Overeem and having Fedor fight Werdum (or even Rogers, or anyone) for the vacant title? If you are giving a title shot to a guy who is 0-1 in your organization you have a problem. SF has been doing well decision wise but lately they have just made horrible choices with their belts. Not stripping Overeem, title fights not the main event and then this. Ok we get it, your belts don't matter.


that whole post was a response to someone else. they did not strip him, both fedor and overeem were dragging their feet to fight one another and a non-title fight that the champ losses kills all legitimacy for the org. hw title. yea rogers is 0-1:confused05: because we all know arlovski doesn't even count these days:sarcastic12:. if you think about it rogers has more wins in strikeforce than fedor............this post is almost as bad as some other noob complaining the guy that got his knee fe'd up vs palharres should have trained his tdd more:confused05:-obviously didn't watch the fight but hey doesn't stop them from trying to post.

@pmaher-if overeem actually defended his belt properly rogers would have gotten the shot instead of him fighting fedor


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Brett Rogers is 2-1 in Strikeforce.
> 
> Brock Lesnar was 1-1 the UFC. When he challegend Couture for the title.


I thought Rogers/AA was Affliction, my mistake. 

Lesnar getting a shot was a joke. Just because the UFC makes a mistake doesn't make it less of one when SF does it. Rogers getting a shot at 2-1 wouldn't be that bad considering their HW division (like all HW divs) is a bit thin but considering the last one is a loss and Fedor is in that division it is still ridiculous.


----------



## mvan3000 (Apr 5, 2010)

i dont see there logic in making this fight a all rogers just lost so now he fighting the champ lol


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

So if Rogers beats Overeem and Fedor beats Werdum the next logical matchup would be Fedor/Rogers 2 for the title, but Fedor would be coming in as the challenger even though he already beat Rogers. Nice work SF and M-1 :thumb02: 

Honestly I don't know why Coker didn't set up Werdum/Overeem for the title and have Fedor fight the winner. They could have had Rogers fight Bigfoot and have Arlovski fight some can to get his confidence back.


----------

